# passive crossover



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

Is it advisable to build a passive network for my CD1E V2's so I can hear them while I'm figuing out which DSP to go with?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Which motors?


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm not that knowledgable about hlcds. They appear to be whatever came with the horns, have CD-1E V.2 stamped on the motor.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

ilikepinktacos said:


> Is it advisable to build a passive network for my CD1E V2's so I can hear them while I'm figuing out which DSP to go with?


I use a 1-2 mfd cap and an l-pad. That gets me "into the ballpark" with 90% of the 1" compression drivers I've ever used.

For an 8 ohm compression driver, here's what the network would look like with 7dB of attenuation:

----- 1 mfd cap --- 10 ohm resistor --- + compression driver​
The resistor values aren't exact. If you're within 20% or so it will work fine. If you need a different attenuation, go here : L pad calculator - attenuation dB damping impedance decibel loudspeaker speaker voltage divider - sengpielaudio Sengpiel Berlin

Passive crossover networks for compression drivers are hideously complex. This network won't be flat, but it should be at least +/- 5dB. Just good enough to get you in the ballpark and keep you from blowing up your diaphragms.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

The CD1Ev.2 require no external crossover, they are a capacitive load and cross themselves over because of that.

You might want to attenuate their output to match the midbass driver you are using. To attenuate them you would use a single series capacitor of about the same capacitance as the CD1EV.2 driver of .8 uf. You can vary the capacitance value to vary the level, a smaller capacitance value will reduce the output level. Possibly you could also just equalize them if you have an EQ in the system depending on the amount of attenuation necessary.

Or you could parallel the CD1EV.2 driver with an 20 watt 8 ohm resistor and then use an 8 ohm L-Pad. The 8 ohm L-Pad would see the resistor and attenuate accordingly. Using the resistor and l-pad requires that you now use a high pass filter to keep the impedance load to the amplifier in check. 12dB @ 600 Hz is my suggestion.


----------

